# 4CRS Swap & Sale this weekend! May 3 & 4



## 4CRS (Apr 16, 2010)

Gear check-in is today! Stop by and drop off your used boats and gear! 

Sale starts tomorrow at 9am!


----------



## T-Bone Fischer (Jun 4, 2011)

Just dropped my 17' Sawyer Superlight canoe. Super quick and fun boat, someone will be stoked! Lots of goodies arriving already this morning! Super fun times and good deals!


----------



## bigscottone (Jan 4, 2011)

taking my wavesport diesel. cheeeeeap.


----------



## 4CRS (Apr 16, 2010)

Lots of good deals rolling in! 

Tons of rubber this year, so come check us out if you're looking for a deal on a raft or IK. Plenty of whitewater boats, touring boats and canoes also. 

We've also got some deep discounts on new boats and boards inside. See you at the Swap!

Give us a call at 1-800-426-7637 if you can't make it!


----------



## 4CRS (Apr 16, 2010)

The Swap is still rocking! We've still got plenty of deals on used boats as well as some killer deals on new boats and gear! If you're looking for a new whitewater kayak, we've got good deals on Jackson All Stars, Jackson Karma's and WaveSport Recons, as well as the rest of our whitewater boats! 



We've also got plenty of good deals on SUP packages (both inflatable and hard boards)! Come stop by and check em out. We'll be here until 5pm today.


Give us a call at 1-800-426-7637 to see what we've got left!


----------

